# grave grabber attempt



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

not super happy - the head is good - i need a bigger shirt XXL i think.
It is noisy but i know the problem and will fix it

for what it is worth....
2007 groundbreaker crawler :: grabber a video by daveo1101 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid75.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid75.photobucket.com/albums/i294/daveo1101/2007%20groundbreaker%20crawler/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i294/daveo1101/2007%20groundbreaker%20crawler/MOV00480


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

The head is great. Could use a little more realistic body form though, jmo.
Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

he will look great in the night!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

No quibbles about it - he looks great!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like him, too.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks great Dave! I'd wait until your ToTs get close before triggering him. Is that a wiper motor in there?


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

carve some foam shoulders and attach to neck form... otherwaise lookin' good!


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

kevin242 said:


> Looks great Dave! I'd wait until your ToTs get close before triggering him. Is that a wiper motor in there?


yes it is a wiper motor and I'll use a IR motion detector to fire it - I do need to work on the body - ah well I have time


----------

